

Back Doors, Attack Points, and Surveillance Mechanisms in iOS Devices [pdf] - sambeau
http://zdziarski.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/iOS_Backdoors_Attack_Points_Surveillance_Mechanisms.pdf

======
greenyoda
This was extensively discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8057470)

(284 points; 77 comments)

~~~
sambeau
It seems I missed that plus I submitted a link without the www. in front
(which was copied from a tweet).

Perhaps the team should update whatever regexp they use to ignore any www. in
submission comparisons.

~~~
sambeau
[https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/114](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/114)

